# Airflow inCloset



## Sour Deez (Oct 23, 2011)

Whats up MP!  I have a 2x5x8 closet I plan to veg about 3-6 plants in. I want to run my T5s 
24/0 with the closet door cracked and with a small oscillating fan in there. My question is am I good on airflow/air exchange or do I need a inline fan to pull air to the attic? 
Also I have a 4x4x6.5 tent and a 424 cfm inline fan im hookin to a 600hps for flower.How many and what size oscillating fans should I put in this tent? TY


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2011)

IMO, you need some kind of exhaust.  Just putting an oscillating fan in a space with the door opened some does little to exchange the air.  You are mostly just moving CO2 depleted air around in the same space.

What type of oscillating fan you use is far less important than your exhaust fan.  I run an oscillating tower fan in my flowering space.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Oct 23, 2011)

Sour Deez said:
			
		

> Whats up MP!  I have a 2x5x8 closet I plan to veg about 3-6 plants in. I want to run my T5s
> 24/0 with the closet door cracked and with a small oscillating fan in there. My question is am I good on airflow/air exchange or do I need a inline fan to pull air to the attic?
> Also I have a 4x4x6.5 tent and a 424 cfm inline fan im hookin to a 600hps for flower.How many and what size oscillating fans should I put in this tent? TY



I think you'll be fine with the veg closet.
-However, Ducting into the attic will have a _cleaner_ look;
Door can be closed= No beams of light shooting across the room.
Any smell will be immediately exhausted.
Any built-up heat can be more efficiently released.

But as-is, it can be done.


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2011)

Sour Deez said:
			
		

> Whats up MP!  I have a 2x5x8 closet I plan to veg about 3-6 plants in. I want to run my T5s
> 24/0 with the closet door cracked and with a small oscillating fan in there. My question is am I good on airflow/air exchange or do I need a inline fan to pull air to the attic?
> Also I have a 4x4x6.5 tent and a 424 cfm inline fan im hookin to a 600hps for flower.How many and what size oscillating fans should I put in this tent? TY



I wld get a fan to extract the old hot air and make some passive intakes down low to let fresh air in. The way you hve it now you don't actually have any air exchange. jmo


----------



## Sour Deez (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks alot guys.Im buying another inline fan like 424 cfm .Gonna unhinge the closet door break out the skill saw and cut a passive intake down low. Then maybe use some screen to cover and throw one of these metal exhaust vents I have on the outside of the door hole. Saw a hole in through the top sheetrock to the attic the fan. Sound right? Guys a question I have is inline fan in veg closet do I keep it on 24 hours or what? TY


----------



## Sour Deez (Oct 23, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I wld get a fan to extract the old hot air and make some passive intakes down low to let fresh air in. The way you hve it now you don't actually have any air exchange. jmo


Hamster I notice you use tents and have one similar to mine 4x4. Besides inline fan do you use any  oscillating fans in there? If so what kind. TY


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 23, 2011)

I would go into the attic and continue your exhaust through the attic to nearest vent leading to outside. Exhausting hot humid air into attic for very long can cause mold/mildew/fungas that (worst case scenario) can invade entire structure resulting in respiratory infections as well as others. Many rentals where I'm at end up uninhabitable from this. 

Not trying to scare anybody, it's very easy to avoid any chance of this happening. probably 20 minutes and 20 bucks is all it would take.


----------



## Sour Deez (Oct 23, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> for the closet you can get by with a floor fan and the door wide open, cracked will not be enough. its what im currently doing with t5s.
> 
> as for the tent a clip on fan works pretty good in them, clip on oscillating ones are better but i have one that doesnt and one that does, the one that does is for cars so i had to get a adaptor for it to plug into the house outlets.


Thanks Ill get one of those clip on fans bro


----------



## Sour Deez (Oct 23, 2011)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> I would go into the attic and continue your exhaust through the attic to nearest vent leading to outside. Exhausting hot humid air into attic for very long can cause mold/mildew/fungas that (worst case scenario) can invade entire structure resulting in respiratory infections as well as others. Many rentals where I'm at end up uninhabitable from this.
> 
> Not trying to scare anybody, it's very easy to avoid any chance of this happening. probably 20 minutes and 20 bucks is all it would take.


Great advice bro probably do this venting stuff next grow tryin to get some bud for summer then grow again next October too hot in Texas to grow May-Oct. Gonna do it like PuffinNugs


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2011)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> I would go into the attic and continue your exhaust through the attic to nearest vent leading to outside. Exhausting hot humid air into attic for very long can cause mold/mildew/fungas that (worst case scenario) can invade entire structure resulting in respiratory infections as well as others. Many rentals where I'm at end up uninhabitable from this.
> 
> Not trying to scare anybody, it's very easy to avoid any chance of this happening. probably 20 minutes and 20 bucks is all it would take.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Locked (Oct 24, 2011)

Sour Deez said:
			
		

> Hamster I notice you use tents and have one similar to mine 4x4. Besides inline fan do you use any  oscillating fans in there? If so what kind. TY



I use a small turbo fan inside my tent down low to stir the air up....I cld get away without one though. The 6 inch inline fan really does a great job with extracting the air and keeping it cool and providing fresh air.


----------



## Sour Deez (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks hamster


----------



## Dr.Drow (Oct 26, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> not to mention youll be the only house on the street with no snow on the roof when its 20 below oustide in january, i know this from experiance


 
This is 100% true and you will be a suspect if this happens to you, but ya hes in texas


----------

